# What kind of car is this? Any takers?



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The grill, the fog light cuts, the angle of the front, and of course that unmistakable rear end. It's a stylized Prius.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Also that looks like the new Uber styling in the background, plus this is an Uber forum, and the Prius is their poster car for X...so that's a giveaway. Traditionally they showed a black Prius, but they said they're moving away from black. Silver is a more iconic Prius color, so even the color is a giveaway.

Silver is way easier to take care of than black, it doesn't show scratches or dirt easily. This is literally the car we should be driving.


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

OK, sounds good. Are Uber subliminally suggesting this is the car to drive?
I'm not big on cars, but I like Nissan and Toyota for UberX.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Driver Zero said:


> OK, sounds good. Are Uber subliminally suggesting this is the car to drive?


It's the optimum car for the job if you can find a good deal on a used one.

Part of the reason I signed up is because of their Prius logo. Prior to that I thought Uber was mostly just Black car like service. I had a PriusC and wasn't even sure if it was big enough to qualify.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't you know....it's the stretched Prius they're making everyone lease because X riders are complaining the cars are too small. Holds more people than an XL, but only qualifies for X fares....lol!


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

That's funny,I drove a 2016 TOY COROLLA and I thought it was very spacious in general. People in the back seat had more than enough room for their bags and for their legs if they were tall. Buttttt I decided to switch to a DOD Avenger and no longer Uber. I like this car too much XD


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

If you're interested in a hybrid, I'd recommend the Camry rather than the Prius. Much more room inside and a bigger boot for the airport runs.
And a much more comfortable driving position for the long hours behind the wheel.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> If you're interested in a hybrid, I'd recommend the Camry rather than the Prius. Much more room inside and a bigger boot for the airport runs.
> And a much more comfortable driving position for the long hours behind the wheel.


Too late already bought a Prius


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

That will be my next car NEVERrrrr..


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MyRedUber said:


> I'd recommend the Camry rather than the Prius. Much more room inside and a bigger boot for the airport runs.


While I very much like the Camry, you are outright wrong by a large margin on this matter. The trunk/boot of a Prius is significantly larger than a Camry.

2014/2016 Camry - 15.4 cubic feet
2016 Camry Hybrid - 13.1 cubic feet
2016 Prius (gen 4) - 24.6 or 27.2 cubic feet
2014 PriusC - 17.1 cubic feet
2014 Prius (gen 3) - 21.6 cubic feet

The Prius numbers are w/o folding the seat down. There are two numbers on the gen 4 because some of the trim levels come with a larger trunk instead of a spare tire.

I'm not sure why people think the Prius has a small trunk, hatchbacks have more trunk space than sedans by default and the Prius lift back design adds even more room. The Camry on the other hand loses some it's already comparatively small trunk space in the Hybrid version.

Even the miniature PriusC has more cargo room than a Camry. I've always said that if my PriusC can't fit it than neither can a normal sedan...and look the numbers back that up.



> And a much more comfortable driving position for the long hours behind the wheel.


Eh, I don't know about that and it's much harder to be quantitative on a subjective matter, but I've done 18+ hour shifts in my PriusC no problem...and I don't do well in a lot of seats.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> While I very much like the Camry, you are outright wrong by a large margin on this matter. The trunk/boot of a Prius is significantly larger than a Camry.
> 
> 2016 Camry - 15.4 cubic feet
> 2016 Camry Hybrid - 13.1 cubic feet
> ...


^^^
Somebody is fudging the figures. 
There's no way that a little Prius has more trunk capacity than a Lincoln Town Car. LMGDFAO!
Particularly without folding down the seat.

http://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/top-10/top-10-sedans-with-the-most-cargo-capacity-for-2011.html


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Prius isn't on that list because it isn't a sedan. Have you ever looked in the back of a Prius...or wondered why it has that giant rear end?

Admittedly much of the reason the Prius family puts up such big numbers is because you can stack to the ceiling, but I wouldn't really call that cheating since that is usable room...and I've certainly stacked my fair share of luggage all the way up.

Besides, those are official Toyota numbers, they have just as much reason for big numbers on the Camry as they do on the Prius.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Prius isn't on that list because it isn't a sedan. Have you ever looked in the back of a Prius...or wondered why it has that giant rear end?
> 
> Admittedly much of the reason the Prius family puts up such big numbers is because you can stack to the ceiling, but I wouldn't really call that cheating since that is usable room...and I've certainly stacked my fair share of luggage all the way up.
> 
> Besides, those are official Toyota numbers, they have just as much reason for big numbers on the Camry as they do on the Prius.


^^^
Luggage or whatever you stack back there totally obliterates any rear vision through that little flat window below that nearly flat horizontal window. 
I drove a Prius for a week and with $200. worth of groceries in the back you can't see what's behind you.
And I scraped something underneath while backing into my driveway.... it was dragging. haha.


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> If you're interested in a hybrid, I'd recommend the Camry rather than the Prius. Much more room inside and a bigger boot for the airport runs.
> And a much more comfortable driving position for the long hours behind the wheel.


Plus you get more respect!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Luggage or whatever you stack back there totally obliterates any rear vision through that little flat window below that nearly flat horizontal window.


No argument there, the Prius rear window is difficult to see out of even without luggage back there. There is a reason that backup cameras have been standard on every Prius for some time now. Note that this primarily affects the base Prius, the PriusC has a much better view out its window.



> And I scraped something underneath while backing into my driveway.... it was dragging. haha.


They do run very low, helps with gas mileage. You will scrape the aeros all the time on driveways or very uneven roads, fortunately they're designed to take it. A bigger issue is bottoming out on speedbumps when loaded up with pax, it does happen.


----------

